# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  makedonija, skopje, klinika sisitina

## sveta brigita

na linku izgleda super 
zanimaju me ginekolozi
preporuka za ginekologa koji je stručan u carskom rezu
općenito mi treba opći dojam o toj bolnici
koliko se ostaje nakon carskog reza...

----------

